# Synology DiskStation DS415+



## crmaris (Nov 23, 2014)

Synology recently introduced the DS415+. This four-bay NAS mostly targets SMB users and is the first to use an Intel Rangeley quad-core CPU, which allows for very high performance in every possible usage scenario.

*Show full review*


----------

